# diseño de preamplificador de microfono dinamico



## j'abibi

antes de nada mostrar mis respetos y saludos cordiales a tod@s, como nuevo que soy en el foro y en el mundillo de la electronica... OLE!!! ahi queda.

mi duda es como diseñar un preamplificador para micro dinamico (shure SM-57) y que le llegue una señal decente al PC

he buscado por el foro y no encuentro asi como en la web del compadre pablin y tampoco.

asi que si alguien guia mis inquietudes se lo agradeceria

un saludo a tod@s

Salut y gracias
j'abibi


----------



## pepepuerto

Hola ,buen microfono tienes , te envio una pagina con varios circuitos previos de micros ,suerte un saludo
http://www.electronicafacil.net/index.php?module=htmlpages&func=display&pid=6


----------



## j'abibi

Algo he encontrado, gracias; el caso es que he realizado una simulacion del circuito mas asequible y economico, y me ofrece una salida de como maximo  400mV...
Crees que es suficiente para la entrada de micro del PC??(la de serie; no tengo tarjeta ni nada, lo pasare por secuenciador-editor y a funcionar)

Y sobre impedancias entrada-salida, sabrias decirme algo???

Bueno pepepuerto, el caso es que ya me has ayudado bastante y esto son dudas que puedo resolver yendo de un lado a otro por gooooogle, pero si lo tienes claro y no te supone perdida de tiempo bienvenida sea cualquier información...

Salut y gracias!!


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola amigos.

mi problema es el siguiente...

toy diseñando y por armar una mini consola de 4 canales con preamplificador y ecualizador de 3 bandas por canal todo integrado activo.

el tema es: los pre de microfonos son parecidos a los de linea pero con una ganancia de 100, mientras q los de linea son de ganancia 10 mas o menos.

yo quiero saber que puedo hacer. ya que la consola debe poder tomar microfonos, lineas, etc, en cualquier entrada.

que tipo de pre uso? ? ?

gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

El mismo para todo y le agregas un conmutador rotativo de selección de ganancia que cambie la red de realimentación por ejemplo 60db, 10db y 0db (Micrófono, linea baja señal y linea alta señal)


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola fogo. y gracias.
mi idea era similar. yo queria hacer 1 entrada, la llave que conmutaba entre 2 pre distintos. uno para micro y otro para linea.

pero si lo que me dices funciona bien. lo haré.

aqui t dejo un esquema de como seria.

quiero saber una cosa...el pre puede tener mucha ganancia y no afecta al sonido? no digo que amplifique ruidos, pero no afectaria el sonido en si?

no se, necesito un buen pre tipo de consola esos que no importa que instrumento le pongas todos funcionana igual.

jeje.

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Esta es una posibilidad


----------



## DJ DRACO

estas seguro que ese circuio me va a funcionar bien?
pues lo simulo y no amplifica mucho nada.

hay q tener en cuenta que un micro puede tener unos 3mV maximo.


----------



## Fogonazo

En el modo que esta tiene 50db de ganancia, lo que te da unos *150mV* de salida con una señal de *0.5mV*


----------



## DJ DRACO

eso esta simulado en Eagle? porque yo uso el maldito live wire y no funciona bien.

si es asi como vos decis armo ese pre.

supuestamente en ese pre podria entrar un micro tanto como una guitarra, un teclado?

gracias fogonazo.


----------



## Fogonazo

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> ...supuestamente en ese pre podria entrar un micro tanto como una guitarra, un teclado?


Te lo digo en francés ¡ Yessss !

En teoría se podría poner un potenciómetro en lugar de resistencias fijas, pero es buscar problemas de ruido, error de linealidad, distorsiones y Etc


----------



## x over

nadie ha intentado clonar previos d consolas como neve, API ó Amek? yo estoy en algo como eso, pero aún me faltan componentes...


----------



## Tacatomon

si necesitan simulaciones "decentes" utilizen multisim.

el diagrama del micro jala bien.

saludos.


----------



## Elvis!

Hola a todos..Pues bien..Estoy tratando de armar un intercomunicador para ser usado en una motocicleta..Con el fin de comunicarme con quien este en la parte de atras de la moto..Para ello pense en usar 2 microfonos que saque de un telefono viejo (Modelo:CZN-15E) y 2 amplificador de 1W para alimentar los parlantes de 0.5W que usaba el telefono...Pero surge un problema
En primer lugar  pretendo usar este circuito como preamplificador





Pero como voy a alimentar al circuito con 12V y no se si podria dañar al microfono el cual dice en esta imagen que se alimenta con 4.5V




Ademas este microfono tiene 2K de impedancia y no se si funcionaria con este preamplificador
En caso de que no lo haga podrian ayudarme?
Por el ampkificador no hay problema..Simplemente tengo esta duda y no quiero montar todo y que no funcione.

Un saludo!


----------



## hipatetik

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos..Pues bien..Estoy tratando de armar un intercomunicador para ser usado en una motocicleta..Con el fin de comunicarme con quien este en la parte de atras de la moto..Para ello pense en usar 2 microfonos que saque de un telefono viejo (Modelo:CZN-15E) y 2 amplificador de 1W para alimentar los parlantes de 0.5W que usaba el telefono...Pero surge un problema
> En primer lugar  pretendo usar este circuito como preamplificador
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pero como voy a alimentar al circuito con 12V y no se si podria dañar al microfono el cual dice en esta imagen que se alimenta con 4.5V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ademas este microfono tiene 2K de impedancia y no se si funcionaria con este preamplificador
> En caso de que no lo haga podrian ayudarme?
> Por el ampkificador no hay problema..Simplemente tengo esta duda y no quiero montar todo y que no funcione.
> 
> Un saludo!



La impedancia de entrada del circuito que pusiste es 100r(ohm), el Mic tiene 2,2K(ohm) Maxima, ademas si mal no veo es electret el mic,  y el circuito planteado no creo que sirva así de una, porque necesitarias tirar una R desde el +V para alimentar al electret. Fijate que hay buenos pre para electret dando vueltas por ahi... . 

Por ahi antes de usar parlantes de telefono (que podria cuestionarse su eficacia y potencia sobre todo, frente al ruido de ambiente y de la moto), podrias usar algun ampificador de baja potencia para auriculares. y tener un sistema con 2 auriculres y dos microfonos (como los de mp3, ipod walkman, etc), algo asi como un manos libres. Fijate los auriculares que traen el electret incorporado (tipicos de call center) que ya vienen listos para conectar a un amplificadorf. Algo asi: 
http://www.mercadolibre.com.ar/jm/img?s=MLA&f=51257908_4939.jpg&v=P
Saludos.


----------



## hipatetik

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Esta es una posibilidad



Hola fogonazo, con respecto al circuito que pusiste tengo un par de dudas a ver si me podes aclarar algo. Resulta que estoy preparando una mesa de mezcla. Mi idea es emplear ese circuito que pusiste por cada entrada (la idea del conmutador me gusto mucho, porque un potenciometro sería difícil de calibrar exacto como vos decis) pero agregarle despues otro pre para ajustar agudos y graves, tambien por cada entrada. Osea, cada entrada tendría un selector para ajustar la ganancia y tambien dos controles de tono, ademas del pote de volumen. Despues todas las entradas irían a un circuito de mezcla y de ahi a la salida. De la salida de la mixer al pre de un amplificador.... 

Para vos, se puede hacer en ese orden la parte de la mezcla ? (Primero el pre que posteaste, y despues ponerle otro pre con controles de tonos) O se le pueden agregar controles de tono a ese circuito? Mi idea no es ecualizar pasivamente sino usar otro circuito, pero si se obtienen buenos resultados con una red de Resistencias y capacitores entonces me simplifica la vida... Lo que me preocupa es el tema de la distorsion, que el sonido no se vea distorsionado...

Bueno te agradezco y espero que mi duda se entienda. Saludos.


----------



## alexus

sirve para usar con un microfono de "ptt". radioaficion.


----------



## hanton

Hola un gusto de leerles 

   Bueno mi posteo es por una duda hice un pre de microfono como intercomunicador de alta sensibilidad. Funciona bien pero quiero aislar los sonidos que no sean en el rango de la voz ya que quiero eliminar los sonidos del viento y otros ya que lo quiero para una moto mirando en los foros fui sacando ideas y e llegado a este diseño aunque en el amplificador operacional no esta la conesion final ya que el el livewire no esta contemplado este operacional 
  Se agradece cualquier ayuda

http://www.filedropper.com/premicrointernet

esta hecho livewire

un saludos


----------



## pandacba

Bueno el esquema no se vel pero a grandes rasgos lo que necesitas es un filtro padabanda corte inferior en los300Hz, corte superior en los 3Khz


----------

